# Will this fence keep a cat in a yard?



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

I have two cats who have always been indoor pets. However, they're both eight years old now and a bit more mellow than they were as intact bengal teenagers... I don't think I have to worry about them going exploring. I'm more concerned about their safety, since they've always been indoors. 

We're moving to a home with a yard that is entirely privacy fenced, two sides wood, one seamless stone. I am considering allowing them to go out there, with supervision.

They did slip outside once earlier this year, and I found them both just sitting in my garden looking half terrified, half delighted. They were chattering at birds, the male stuck like glue to his security blanket (the female cat). They saw me and slunk back inside, all puffy-tailed and frightened. I can't help but think they'd love the sun-warmed patio and sunshine, but... well, if they're going to be able to scale the fence I think not.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

They can scale wood fences. Mine did when we lived in the city. Bad kitty...


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

If they have front claws, then a wood fence will just be an invitation for them to climb over. Think "gigantic scratching post!" From my experience with indoor cats, the more they are out, the more brave and curious they become. Won't be long before they'll scale your fence, I'm afraid. Just my 2 cents.

Now if you have a declawed, fixed, worthless, lazy beast like my Wally, then letting him outside serves for little more than time for the birds to tease him while he snoozes under the patio furniture. =^..^=


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

The only way to stop a cat is to slant the top of the fence toward the side the cat is on. Look up cat fences and you'll see. Anything else and they'll scramble up it. I've seen cats go up 20' boards to the top of the horse stable when spooked by dogs.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

A fence to a cat, especially if it is wood, is nothing more than an irregularity in the surface traveled. Many times acting as a perch for the kitty to get a better view or where he's going.

Joe & Elaine ^-^


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

An electric wire along the top will stop cats from climbing the fence.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Cats will climb stone walls too. Might be a little more difficult but they'd probably see it as a challenge. 

A friend of ours used to allow his Siamese outside when it was on a leash and harness. But Siamese might adapt to a leash easier than a Bengal.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

They know how to cope with a harness.  I figure they can at least come out on that while I'm reading in the sun or something. 

Right now, they have a sunroom and they adore it. The new place has nothing like that, so I'm trying to figure out what I can do for them there.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

If they have claws they will be able to get over the wood fence. My cats can get over my very tall privacy wood fence quite easily. 

Being out with you on their harnesses would be very enjoyable for them.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

My aunt has an almost 1 acre backyard fenced in with 8 ft wooden privacy fence. She thought that would be perfect for both her dogs & cats.

THe beagle dug out (in 15 min. unsupervised yard time). And the cat met her on the front porch.

They also had a black bear and a family of raccoons come IN the yard. The bear broke the fence going back over.:gaptooth:

Neighbors have 5 ft chainlink with a one foot section angled in back towards the yard. That seems to work for them. They have a very small section fenced in (maybe 20X10) - and 4 cats.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

A cat can scale just about any type of fence imaginable. My neighbors had a 6 foot stone wall and I saw their cat on top of it all the time. They do make fence toppers for cats, that you put along the top of the fence, it curves back inward so the cat cannot climb over it. You still have to be careful that the cat can't get through or under the fence, though. I've also heard of invisible fencing for cats, they wear a receiver on the collar that delivers a shock when they near the boundary. Not sure how well it would work, as my cats at least always seem to get out of their collars.

I built an outdoor "kittenarium" for my indoor cats. It's basically a dog kennel with a chicken wire top on it; it's connected to the house with a cat door. The kitties love being outside and I love that they can enjoy it safely.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

You could take a window and build a small glass enclosed perch for them?


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

I do plan to get those shelves that stick to a wall. We're kicking around putting in a bay window too, so we'll see; may not even need them.

I can see my male getting out, and he is so friendly he'd run right to the nearest person and beg for their lap. Thing is, people have one of two reactions to him "Oh, how sweet and pretty! Can I hold him? Can I keep him? (truly, people have randomly offered to buy him)" and "Wildcat! RUN!!! Call the news, call animal control!" lol, meanwhile he's standing there purring at them. My girl... hmm. She's mine. Other folks are alright, but she's probably be frightened and wind up squished on the road. Which would break my heart into a million tiny pieces, obviously.

We may well build them something. We have a three year old DS and I know that being able to get away from him when they need a break from his noise has saved their sanity. 

Gaaaaaaahh. I hate moving. This should be the last time for a handful of years though, as we're buying. But the resulting puffy, freaked out kitties (Where are we? We don't know! Quickly, scratch everything to stake our claim!), plus the three year old whose World Is Ending because his things are in BOXES and people are MOVING them (I understand, kid, I do. But please unwrap yourself from my leg so we can talk about this. Mommy is getting a migraine.), plus the husband and his constant stream of chatter about everything that needs done, while simultaneously muttering about clutter (hello dear. Packing= boxes. Boxes= clutter. Deal.) makes me want to run away and hide till it's all over. Sob. 

I am half packed already. I am simply not having any of the last-minute nonsense we experienced on our last move. I am NOT. *tiny violins*


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

I was going to suggest a catio but wolf flower beat me to it. 
Catio Showcase


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Our young cats stayed inside a privacy fenced yard. They could get out, but preferred it back there where they had their own pad. You may find that the cats stay in the yard out of preference, especially at their age.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Good luck with the move. It is hard to move. I feel for you.


----------

